# Cargo Liner



## dOwnsizer (May 21, 2013)

I am looking for a cargo liner for our new Q7. There are several different brands out there, but my question is more about size. Many offer configurations for behind 2nd row, or 3rd row. Most of the time my 3rd row will be down, but I am concerned if I get a cargo liner for the 2nd row, if I need to put up the 3rd row, will the matt roll up or folder over easy for this?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

I did not find one that would roll up. I ended up buying one of each. Sorry!

Chris


----------



## natedog01nse (Dec 30, 2002)

This looks like it will fit the bill: http://www.autoanything.com/floor-mats/61A7571A0A0A2182776.aspx?kc=ffsku&k_clickid=f2b688ed-42c9-4de6-b67d-8447a73a4ef4&adgroupid=5239&k_trackingid=274x176942323016&kpid=10006-7571-2182776&productid=176942323016&gclid=CO_hkOyNn88CFYhqfgodIY8Evw


----------

